
Producing Open Source Software (2017) - federicoponzi
https://producingoss.com/
======
wilsonrocks
> Producing Open Source Software > How to Run a Successful Free Software
> Project

I feel like mixing these terms up might put off RMS, amongst others?

~~~
exciteabletom
It is probably easier to list the things that _won't_ put off RMS.

God forbid you use the DOM[1] in your JS!

[1] [https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/javascript-
trap.html](https://www.gnu.org/philosophy/javascript-trap.html)

~~~
MaxBarraclough
I don't see your point. That article isn't against the use of JavaScript, it's
against non-Free software.

Stallman's position is that the principles of Free Software apply to non-
trivial JavaScript code. That seems reasonable enough. His definition of _non-
trivial_ JavaScript is such that any JavaScript that modifies the DOM, is
necessarily considered non-trivial. Again, seems reasonable enough.

If we want an example of RMS being unreasonable, we need only look as far as
the Q&A after one of his talks, where he can generally be relied on to
bitterly snap at an audience member for some inexact use of terminology,
rather than gently clarifying before answering.

------
KajMagnus
If you find something that can be improved — you can contact the author, Karl
Fogel, there's a "Make a suggestion or comment on the book" link a bit down
(not so easy to find).

I'm going to send him a message — the book recommends dead-link Q&A forum
software, whilst I've built something new & up-to-date.

~~~
kfogel
Yeah, I've got some cleanups to that section pending. Looking forward to your
suggestion, KajMagnus!

Best regards, -Karl Fogel

~~~
clankyclanker
If one was interested in buying a print copy, will those be generally
available (lulu?) after the campaign ends?

